# Baking a ham in an electric roaster oven



## mydixiemommy (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to slow cook a smoked ham (uncooked,@ 17-18 lbs).  I also would like to do a traditional glaze.  You know, pineapple, honey, brown sugar, etc.  How exactly can I do this in an electric roaster oven so that I can just let it cook overnight??


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 25, 2008)

Assuming your ham will fit, keep in mind that smoked hams are already cooked.  You'll need about 20 minutes per pound, for cooking time at 325.  That comes to roughly 6 hours.  Put some liquid in the bottom so it gently steams.  The overnight business worries me because if the liquid evaporates, you'll have problems with flavour and the possibility of late night visitors wearing smelly coats, strange hats and carrying flame elimination equipment.

Add the glaze during the last hour.


----------



## mydixiemommy (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  What do you think if I cooked it at @ 200 degrees overnight.  That should slow cook it right?? And I can't score and glaze it before cooking??


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 26, 2008)

How many hours do you need to sleep??  Yeah, you could lower it to 200, possibly giving yourself an extra 2 hours.  I still wouldn't suggest glazing it before the last hour.  Cook a glaze too long and it will separate to an oily gloppy mess.
Please sleep with one eye open, too.


----------

